# Axmen on Netflix



## bigshow (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys,I do not get the history channel.Last week my son loaded the 3rd season of the Axmen onto our Wii from Netflix.On Sunday I watched about 8 hours worth of it. Man that is some cool stuff!! I finished the 3rd season and started the 1st season.I have a bunch of stuff to do before the snow flies,but I am addicted to the Axmen!!My son told me that he also loaded some Iceroad truckers to the Wii!!I will never get done before winter!!


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 13, 2010)

*2009 season*

Does anyone know what model husky Dwayne was using when he fell that monster tree for Phil? Thanks


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm guessing it was either a 385 or a 390


----------



## TKTony (May 4, 2011)

We just finished watching all 40 episodes on Netflix. Wonder when they will download the next season/seasons?

TKTony


----------

